# Mine's vs MCR - Fuji



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

This Saturday was the GT-R Magazine festival at Fuji Speedway and one of the events was a time attack between long term rivals Mine's and MCR. 

Mine's chief mechanic Nakayama-san has put in some late nights preparing the car, as well as testing at Fuji before hand.

Unfortunately Shinichi Katsura who was driving for Mine's mis-shifted from 2nd to 3rd and together with a LSD problem this was enough for MCR to take the lead that day.

Mine's 1'50,661 Shinichi Katsura
MCR 1'50,480 Kobayashi

The MCR GT-R makes around 650PS & 72kg/m torque and runs a HKS 2.8 kit with GT-RS turbines. Although it is more powerful, it's also slightly heavier.

I took some video too which I'll post up later. Not much action unfortunately, the pits isn't the best position !


Mine's stand:




















The pits




















Nakayama-san makes some last minute adjustments.



































The interior. Notice the padding for the drivers legs.










The competition, MCR's GT-R.










MCR's owner, Kobayashi-san who also drives himself.










Niikura-san, Nakayama-san and Katsura-san.









Shinichi Katsura waiting to head out...


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Good god the MCR looks so aggressive.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine's R34 is all class though


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Was very nice seeing them in action, a lot of pit stops though.
After the race ended James and I headed home. Had a blast!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Nick*

great write-up and pics 

Sorry I missed this (left early in the day). Both the MCR and Mines cars are superb


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

They're both very well built machines, but I know which one I prefer 

I also left after this and for the first time ever didn't get stuck in traffic !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I made it home in 1hr and 30 mins, from my parking spot @ Fuji, 
behind the ProStock R34, to my home parking lot. I then noticed 
I was sun burned on my face. Great weather as well.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I love mines R34GTR


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Yeah, I'd have to say I prefer the Mines demo car aswell. They're both fantastic cars, but the workmanship and attention to detail on the Mines car is unreal. Tuned to perfection and a true monster of a road car :smokin:


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Very impressive lap time from both cars, a tiny gap in terms of lap timing.

The MCR is a real beasty looking car and is definitely suited for extreme track racing but my vote still goes to the Mine's GT-R, my favorite car of all time. It looks so stock in comparison to the MCR.

Good on both tuners for posting such great lap times and I hope to see more of these two cars in competition in the future. Been missing these two in action since the Tuner Battle Royale on Best Motoring DVD's.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Nick for the photos...

Now I'm kicking myself for not going... any indication of how fast these cars went on the main stretch?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

akasakaR33 said:


> Thanks Nick for the photos...
> 
> Now I'm kicking myself for not going... any indication of how fast these cars went on the main stretch?












Fast.

This was taken from inside the Mine's R34. Does this answer your ? akasakaR33


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Thanks Nick for the photos...
> 
> You missed a good day.
> 
> Now I'm kicking myself for not going... any indication of how fast these cars went on the main stretch?


No idea, I couldn't make out much of the commentary and I only very briefly spoke to Niikura-san after the event as they were obviously busy. They weren't hanging around though...!:smokin:

Hyrev - lol !


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

ROFLOL!

hmm... Hyrev, by my rough estimation, the distortion appears to be at LEAST 280kph....

Nick - you think you could source some of those toggle switches and monitors for my car?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> Nick - you think you could source some of those toggle switches and monitors for my car?


It just so happens they're now available in black carbon


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

kph, no way. I think it is at least Mach 1.78, by my keen observations.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I propose we all hop into Nick's car next time we are at Fuji and then we can find out first hand.

What you say, Nick? I will bring the dramamine/scopolamine...(the Patch)


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Quality on youtube combined with my camera skills makes for some bad video unfortunately 

Anyway, here's some video of the Mine's GT-R down the straight.






Rest is just pit stuff so not very exciting. Already got shouted at once by the director of GT-R magazine for being in the wrong place so thought I'd better behave myself :chuckle:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> I propose we all hop into Nick's car next time we are at Fuji and then we can find out first hand.
> 
> What you say, Nick? I will bring the dramamine/scopolamine...(the Patch)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Would MCR have not had their 'Z-Tune' out instead??

Nice videos Nick :thumbsup:


----------

